# TTTT (Tinton Trail Time Trial)



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

So...I'll post this video even though we're the only tandem in the whole race AND you see each rider for only about a second, but it is cool to see the riders suddenly _appear_ out of the fog. We roll through at the 5:00 mark, if you wanna skip forward just to see a tandem :thumbsup:.


----------



## stephenwilson (Jul 25, 2011)

mmm


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats pretty cool but next time pedal through that section! Its cool how the music changes right before yall show up


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

The video is deceiving. That little section was a lot steeper and rockier than it looks (and as I'm sure you noticed, most of the others aren't pedaling right there either),


----------

